# Incognito



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Here is Perry.. can you see him? This is how Perry goes incognito when we need to pop quickly into a store or coffee shop (this was last week in Philly, stopping to pick up Bagels after our morning walk)










Is we're going for longer or eating in a restaurant he goes on full stealth mode in his sherpa bag


----------



## Havanese Dreams (Jun 6, 2021)

We have yet to go incognito… You’ve inspired me!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Melissa Brill said:


> Here is Perry.. can you see him? This is how Perry goes incognito when we need to pop quickly into a store or coffee shop (this was last week in Philly, stopping to pick up Bagels after our morning walk)
> 
> View attachment 178759
> 
> ...


Mia would not be incognito unless I taped her jaws shut!


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

In his younger years, Boo always went everywhere with me. Often, he traveled, discretely, in his black Gucci dog carrier. I used to carry the bag over my shoulder, and Boo would lie down with his head sticking over a collapsible flap,







Most people thought I was carrying a stuffed animal, which is kinda strange. However, we never got stopped cause Boo always was so well behaved.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

BoosDad said:


> In his younger years, Boo always went everywhere with me. Often, he traveled, discretely, in his black Gucci dog carrier. I used to carry the bag over my shoulder, and Boo would lie down with his head sticking over a collapsible flap,
> View attachment 178760
> Most people thought I was carrying a stuffed animal, which is kinda strange. However, we never got stopped cause Boo always was so well behaved.


Perry will usually ride in the sling with his head stuck out... but I make him put it down to "hide" when we go into a food establishment. I know that most places won't care but I feel more comfortable since I know that technically it's not allowed to have an animal in a food-place


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Target, at least around here, allows dogs. We had Ducky with us in the store on Sat. He rode around in the cart like a king holding court. He is so adorable, and of course EVERYONE fawned over him, TELLING him how adorable he was. ... I wasn't sure his head was going to fit out through the door he was so puffed up from all the compliments before we left! LOL!


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

The Targets near me won’t allow non service animals cause they carry groceries. It must be a store by store determination. A store clerk told me some customers get mad if a person puts there dog food on the conveyor belt next to the other customers items. Go figure. Lucky Ducky!

it makes me laugh cause even Neiman Marcus has welcomed Boo into the Department store walking on a leash. One time,we even visited the Chanel boutique to pick out a gift for grandma. But we got asked to leave Target lol.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BoosDad said:


> The Targets near me won’t allow non service animals cause they carry groceries. It must be a store by store determination. A store clerk told me some customers get mad if a person puts there dog food on the conveyor belt next to the other customers items. Go figure. Lucky Ducky!
> 
> it makes me laugh cause even Neiman Marcus has welcomed Boo into the Department store walking on a leash. One time,we even visited the Chanel boutique to pick out a gift for grandma. But we got asked to leave Target lol.


Our Target even has dog cookies at the registers! However, I do try to be respectful, and I don't take them into the grocery area or the Starbucks Cafe. It doesn't specifically SAY you can't, but again, it just seems to be more respectful of other people's sensibilities. And I can't IMAGINE putting my dog on the conveyor belt!!! For their safety, let alone sanitary reasons!!!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

krandall said:


> Our Target even has dog cookies at the registers! However, I do try to be respectful, and I don't take them into the grocery area or the Starbucks Cafe. It doesn't specifically SAY you can't, but again, it just seems to be more respectful of other people's sensibilities. And I can't IMAGINE putting my dog on the conveyor belt!!! For their safety, let alone sanitary reasons!!!


That's why, if I do take Perry into something like starbucks, I take him in his sling pushed down so you can't really see him/ his head isn't sticking out. 

On the conveyor belt - I think she was talking about putting dog food bags, not the actual dog on it


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> That's why, if I do take Perry into something like starbucks, I take him in his sling pushed down so you can't really see him/ his head isn't sticking out.
> 
> On the conveyor belt - I think she was talking about putting dog food bags, not the actual dog on it


Well, THAT people do at ANY grocery store… all grocery stores sell dog food. Not the kind I buy, but they all sell it! LOL!


----------

